# Will my tegu be more social after hibernation?



## burke0000 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well at the moment I cant get close to my tegu or even hold him. I am hoping in some sort of miracle he will change after hibernation. I was wondering if thats to much to hope for?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 26, 2008)

He might calm down as he gets larger. He's a little lizard and you're swooping down at him all big and intimidating. When he gets bigger and stops seeing you as a gigantic predator trying to eat him maybe you'll be able to work something out with the fela. 

I'm convinced you're just scaring/stressing him somehow by trying to rush this whole taming process. Take it at the tegu's pace, not necessarily your own. I know it can be frustrating sometimes, especially seeing other owners with "tame" tegus already, but you're not them and your tegu isn't theirs. Part of the fun of having a higher intelligence reptile is that they aren't all the same. What worked with someone else might not work with you. 

Just pay close attention to your tegu, you should be able to tell from his reactions what he's basically feeling. If he bows his back and/or gaps his mouth you're coming at him too fast or from a wrong angle and he obviously doesn't appreciate it much. If he runs, basically the same thing but you passed the fight thresh-hold and sent him into flight. Move slowly, when he starts to give you some threatening posture or looks like he's about to run freeze. Don't keep moving towards him or you'll just trigger that fight/flight response. Now it's a waiting game, see how long you can hold still :-D . Eventually he'll break out of that instincts mode and either make a slow retreat or possibly come check out your hand. It might work the first time or it might take hundreds of attempts before he eventually comes to check you out instead of retreating. The idea is, you're not forcing his instincts to choose for him, which is what happens if you keep coming at him too fast. Once he gets used to this slow approach without showing any aggression or signs of flight just take it a step further, all the time paying close attention to his body language and being ready to freeze and wait him out. 

Best of luck!


----------



## chriz (Aug 27, 2008)

try just leaving your hand in the tank not moving it he might just start 2 check u out if he dose still dont move just let him get used 2 u also try leaving something with your scent on it in the tank


----------



## burke0000 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im constantly putting my hand in the tank whenever I can but it hasnt seemed to help.


----------



## DZLife (Aug 28, 2008)

burke0000 said:


> Im constantly putting my hand in the tank whenever I can but it hasnt seemed to help.



Just take it slow, and hope for the best. Some tegus are just...well...a lot more finicky than others. I'm certain that if you give him some time, he will warm up to you. Keep in mind he IS still just an itty bitty little thing.


----------



## ColdThirst (Aug 29, 2008)

That is a good question and I dont mean to take over the post pr anything but I have the same concern except in reverse. 

Will my tegu be more wild and not as tame as I had gotten him when he comes out of hibernation? Will he recognise me again and still be cool with me, or will I have to calm him down all over again?


----------



## DZLife (Aug 29, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> That is a good question and I dont mean to take over the post pr anything but I have the same concern except in reverse.
> 
> Will my tegu be more wild and not as tame as I had gotten him when he comes out of hibernation? Will he recognise me again and still be cool with me, or will I have to calm him down all over again?



Tegus are known to have fairly decent memory. If they liked you before they went under, they will like you when they come up, unless given a reason not to.

I have a friend who, when he got a tegu that was barely alive, had one hibernate for almost double the healthy hibernation period (if not more). He couldn't keep it up...the poor thing was sick beyond belief. Finally, after around 9-10 months of fighting for this male's life, he came out of his slump, began eating on his own, and became very active.

The tegu had only been in his care for about a month or so before hibernating, and still came out of it like they were best buddies.

That was WAY too much information, I know, but the point remains.


You shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ColdThirst (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks DZ thats what I was wanting to know. I thought for sure he would remember me butI wasn't for sure


----------

